# Falcon Critical Care Transport (N. CA)



## Futureblue (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone offer insight on this company? They appear to be hiring in the SF Bay Area. I've never seen their rigs rolling around and the pay information just says 'competitive'. 

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## emtpche (Mar 23, 2011)

They are mainly BLS and CCT transport.  Cover Contra Costa, Solano and Alameda Counties mainly.  

Used to pick up overflow for AMR, not as much now with the loss of ALCO and SCCO 911.  AMR took over IFT for Northbay systems from them as well.  

They are competitive on the lower end of the pay scale.  Like all EMS companies I have heard good and bad, need to weed out the BS from the facts.


----------



## beandip4all (Mar 25, 2011)

it's a job?

in these parts, they can be notoriously hard to come by... 

if you can't get anything else, i would go for it!


----------



## CAPilot55 (Mar 25, 2011)

I applied for it..You need to get your foot in the door somewhere.


----------



## Futureblue (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have an interview on Monday.


----------



## jamontero0001 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Falcon Ambulance*

I have an interview with them on Monday, too. I heard a lot of good things about them, and I am excited for the opportunity. Good luck!


----------



## LostViet408 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also applied with them  and I did 2 follow up calls with them and they still haven't even called back or told me that i got an interview... so lame...


----------



## jamontero0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to their website, and you can request an interview. That is what I did! Good luck!

While I'm on here...
I am a new EMT and am wondering what the interview process is like. What kind of questions do they ask? I want to be prepared. Thanks all!


----------



## Futureblue (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone get hired yet? I think they were going decide by the end of this week. 

-

What about NorCal Ambulance? How are they in terms of pay and reputation?


----------



## jamontero0001 (Mar 28, 2011)

They said they would let everyone know at the end of the week. Curtis was a real nice guy, hope to be part of the team. Good Luck!!!


----------



## sweys (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone get a reply email yet? The waiting part of finding out is always the hardest!


----------



## jamontero0001 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not yet, the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## jamontero0001 (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone get contacted yet?


----------



## sweys (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope


----------



## BayArea (Apr 5, 2011)

Did anyone ever hear about this job? Quite surprised to not hear back as they were very clear about not leaving people hanging. Hmmmm....


----------



## Futureblue (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you call them?


----------



## Futureblue (Apr 5, 2011)

I went ahead and sent an e-mail....and.....if you haven't already been called and hired, then it's over. All positions have been filled and they don't know when more spots will open up.


----------



## BayArea (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Thriceknight (Apr 26, 2011)

I interviewed that Monday as well. I didn't get a call that Friday but I did receive 2 emails like a week or two later. One was a generic "thanks for your app,positions have been filled,we'll keep your app on file" thing. The other however was addressed to me personally an said based on my resume an interview that they placed me in their top 8 for hire as positions come available. Good luck. I'm still lookin for a job. It's been almost a year with no job. Thank god I'm on a volunteer fire dept. But even that is not enough experience.  hope I find a job soon.


----------



## BayArea (Apr 27, 2011)

Same 2 emails...


----------

